# boston g5 last recones available!



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

My auction 

Boston Acoustics G5 SPS 10" Single 4 Ohm Recone Kit - Soft Part System 090283321367 | eBay


----------



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

1 hour left and its still 59.99 for 2 rare and excellent recones!!


----------

